# A Plan



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Whats the oppinion on the quality of service with A Plan? I have never used them before but I got a good quote from them. Any feedback would be appreicated.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

they have always been good for me


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

very good dan at aplan has allways got us good quotes for both of our skylines :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been with them for over 10 years, not always the cheapest but there or thereabouts and I find the service is first class.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been with them for the last two years; great service, but I've never had to claim so that part is unknown.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Fantastic!! I have been with them for about 8.5years with no problems at all.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent service from A-Plan.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like I will take their policy then


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Been with them for 5 years, 3 years on GTST and now with R33 GTR and GTST for 2 years. copied no claims bonus to both policies to give a better price...thankfully havent had to claim as of yet...so I cant comment on that.... 

Very helpful and get things done painlessly


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Dan at aplan is very helpful and seems to always go out of his way to help people.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

been with these for 2 year now, just had my renewal which i wasnt quite happy with, gave them a call and by the end of that day they did everything they could to bring it down, which they did! very very good service! always willing to help you out. carnt comment on claiming as i have never had to, fingers crossed!


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, ask to speak to dan, very helpful and consistantly the most competative with me,


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Spoke to Dan when i first got a quote and although i didnt go with him, very helpful indeed and offered some good options. Will try and switch this year.


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

I have always had a great service from them top company


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm with them and have been for previous imports I've owned. They've always been good and gave me a really good price on mine.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I was with Aplan for about 4 years, but they didnt seem very good when I got the moddified GTR. I moved to Adrian flux.


----------



## skygirl1 (Apr 13, 2010)

im with A plan and they have been good on my skyline but not so good on my other car.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

I was with A-plan and my car was stolen 10 month ago. I have never claimed on an insurance policy until then. My R32 GTR V-spec 2 was insured with all mods declared through A-Plan with a company named Markerstudy, They are trying to do anything they can to get away with not paying out and i have had to intruct my Barister friend to step in to try and get the ball rolling. Every time i ring A-plan i get fobbed off or passed onto Marker study who then pass me around for hours or say they will call back and never do. IMO i wouldn't let them insure my peddle bike again let alone another GTR.:flame::chairshot

One of the reasons they told me my claim is taking a long time is " your cars was over modified " 
FFS everything was declared at the time of insurance


----------

